# Viper 5301- Remote problem



## sprsprty (Jan 18, 2010)

I recently had a Viper 5301 installed on my 03 Honda Accord, everything worked great then i did something to the remote and now everytime i press one of the buttons the top indicator flashes then about 3-5 seconds later the error sound plays and nothing happens on the car. What did i do to cause the remote to not opperate and how do i fix it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sprsprty (Jan 18, 2010)

solved my own problem, figured out the remote was accidentally set in car 2 mode, which i dont have, hence the error sound.


----------



## Skeeve (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks this solve my problem also did not realize it fliped to car 2. I do have a second car with the same Viper 5301 auto start system that I would like to use one remote. Does anyone know if there is a DIY way to pair one remote to both systems?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Skeeve said:


> Thanks this solve my problem also did not realize it fliped to car 2. I do have a second car with the same Viper 5301 auto start system that I would like to use one remote. Does anyone know if there is a DIY way to pair one remote to both systems?


 Best thing is go back to where they did the install, it only takes a few minutes. You will need to have both cars there, call before hand to make sure. If you want to do it yourself here is a link to a manual that is a different number but the same thing, I don't see remote programming in there....

http://www.techsupportforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2577789


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

or you can get a continuing transfunctioner


----------

